
Working Remote Is Awesome - dsschnau
https://danschnau.com/blog/working_remote_is_awesome
======
6nomads
In terms of remote work, only one thing matters — work! This is amazing
because the ordinary question “What have you done today?” replaces many others
such as: “What time did you come?”, “Why are you late?”, “What did you do
today?”, and so on. Teamwork becomes result oriented, not process oriented.

